# Do-It-Yourself Speaker Building



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thought some might be interested in this  

http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/Debertin/spbuild.htm
quote}
Second, the designs are for real rooms with real walls and ceilings. The ceilings in my house are 8 feet high. The projects can either be positioned back against a wall or even placed in a corner. The Tower project has a rear-firing port and needs a foot or so of space to the back wall. The Goldwood project is particularly suited to situations where the speaker must be placed in a location partially hidden by room furnishings, and can be placed against a wall. The three-way project is designed to be placed on the floor.



The highs in all my designs are well dispersed, but don’t expect them to burn your ears. Three of the designs have high-frequency variable level controls to compensate for room differences and I am contemplating adding high and mid-range level controls to the three-way design as well.



Third, I enjoy listening to Pipe organ music, so the emphasis is on designs that does well at this.

end quote}


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

He is a nice guy, but kind of a goof. He posts on the PE board a bit. Here's his latest build:

http://www.dldebertin.com/speakers/avexercise.htm

Not sure what to think of the first pic


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

bmaupin said:


> Not sure what to think of the first pic


This is one of those moments when I wish I could un-see.


----------



## Sideshow (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen him around (thankfully on the forums and not in a speedo). Sometimes he seems to know what he's talking about and then sometimes seems like he's a total newbie. 

Not sure that I see the benefit of those metal L-brackets over some mitred corner braces a bit further from the corners. I suppose if he's planning on dancing on the thing...

Those Goldwood drivers are a full notch below some Dayton drivers of the same price. Not sure what he sees in them. 

There are MUUUUUUUCH better places to look if you are interested in DIY home audio, specifically www.zaphaudio.com.


----------



## Licinius (Jan 2, 2008)

Sideshow said:


> Yeah, I've seen him around (thankfully on the forums and not in a speedo). Sometimes he seems to know what he's talking about and then sometimes seems like he's a total newbie.
> 
> Not sure that I see the benefit of those metal L-brackets over some mitred corner braces a bit further from the corners. I suppose if he's planning on dancing on the thing...
> 
> ...


Don't leave out htguides diy section... http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=6


----------



## mulletboy2 (Aug 17, 2006)

Xander said:


> This is one of those moments when I wish I could un-see.


x2 .. and can we get an NWS added to the thread please? That's just wrong on so many levels


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

it's in German (sorry), but the plans and ideas are pretty good, even if it is metric....

www.acoustic-design-magazin.de

just click your way through, he has some nice ideas.

Bret


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> it's in German (sorry), but the plans and ideas are pretty good, even if it is metric....
> 
> www.acoustic-design-magazin.de
> 
> ...


Transmission line


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

he's in great shape for 60


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Can't build an enclosure though.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

How come he didn't build the brace horizontally across the midde of the airspace in the box? I don't see what good those two pieces of wood are going to do and those brackets aren't doing much either. Not that he really needs a brace for the little speaker anyways...


----------

